# Mystery wood



## Maverick (Nov 18, 2019)

Picked up this mystery wood at a garage sale. Any guesses on identity? Thanks


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2019)

My guess is Wenge. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 18, 2019)

it's wenge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 18, 2019)

Perfect, thanks gentlemen


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 19, 2019)

I was thinking Panga panga or brown Wenge.... Same family, just different species.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I was thinking Panga panga or brown Wenge



Thanks Mark,

Wow, in reading the characteristics of those two in the wood database, they are practically twins.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 19, 2019)

That second picture looks like it could be a carpet. Nice looking end grain.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## phinds (Nov 19, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Thanks Mark,
> 
> Wow, in reading the characteristics of those two in the wood database, they are practically twins.


Practically, but not totally:

wenge vs panga panga


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 19, 2019)

phinds said:


> Practically, but not totally:
> 
> wenge vs panga panga



I was implying Panga panga, _Millettia stuhlmannii_ and Brown wenge, _Millettia leucantha_ also called Thinwin or saphon.

There are a good 30 species of Millettia that are commercial and many are lumped like our red oaks and sold as "Wenge", _Millettia laurentii_.


----------



## phinds (Nov 19, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I was implying Panga panga, _Millettia stuhlmannii_ and Brown wenge, _Millettia leucantha_ also called Thinwin or saphon.


Ah. I misunderstood.



> There are a good 30 species of Millettia that are commercial and many are lumped like our red oaks and sold as "Wenge", _Millettia laurentii_.


agreed.

@Maverick the end grain is fairly distinctive between wenge and panga panga so if you can get are really well cleaned up end grain with a well focused closeup, then we might be able to distinguish at least between those two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

@phinds. Will this work?


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

I think this one is better


----------



## phinds (Nov 19, 2019)

Good pic but I need a scale. Can't tell anything without knowing the size of the wood in the image.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

The thickness is 1 & 13/16 which is top to bottom in this picture


----------



## phinds (Nov 19, 2019)

Excellent. So, this looks much more like wenge than it does like panga panga


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks Paul


----------

